# GRC supported on a chain link fence?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You can always add concrete based poles to the situation, but anyway, if you go to look at perimeters of airports you will see lots of that going on , and frankly in my opinion 50% of the installs I have witnessed were broken down in a couple of years.. Warn the guy (in writing), then charge large, then sleep well knowing you warned.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

3'' poles are way more support than the usual 1-1/2" ones common to chain link fence. If they are spaced 10' centers, then I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Use Minrlac stand-off straps and collect a check.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd go with minerallac standoff straps either tek screwed into the posts directly or you can bolt two back to back. I've done it both ways at airports and military facilities. Have also welded a section of strut to the posts when several conduits were going to be run.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I might try a U-bolt to mount a 6" piece of strut to each post, and a parallel strut pipe clamp on the conduit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I might try a U-bolt to mount a 6" piece of strut to each post, and a parallel strut pipe clamp on the conduit.


Sounds like too much labor there brother. :blink:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the back to back mini's. Though I always thought their intended purpose was to hang pipe from threaded rod as opposed to standoffs, which I also use them for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I like the back to back mini's. Though I always thought their intended purpose was to hang pipe from threaded rod as opposed to standoffs, which I also use them for.


A 3" is pretty beefy, with the 1 1/2" bolted to it they hold really nice.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sounds like too much labor there brother. :blink:


I do have a tendency to overbuild things  The back to back minis would probably be the way to go if the conduit isn't too heavy.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Personally I avoid using minis when running horizontally, they have a tendency to sag over time and any human/environmental interaction will make it worse. I would look at using a corn clamp, super simple to install and built to last. You'd just have to find the way to make it work











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I do have a tendency to overbuild things  The back to back minis would probably be the way to go if the conduit isn't too heavy.


For installs viewed from the start as permanent a section of strut welded to the posts has been the way to go. Many installs viewed as temporary have been there for 40 years.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For installs viewed from the start as permanent a section of strut welded to the posts has been the way to go. Many installs viewed as temporary have been there for 40 years.



I could weld strut to the posts, my concern would be that it would remove the gal and cause rust.... Also, the fence is very close to a fuel pump so sparks scare me.... but only a lot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I could weld strut to the posts, my concern would be that it would remove the gal and cause rust.... Also, the fence is very close to a fuel pump so sparks scare me.... but only a lot.


Instant cold galvanize in a spray can is always used when the pipe is still hot.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Instant cold galvanize in a spray can is always used when the pipe is still hot.



And the gas pump 20' away?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For installs viewed from the start as permanent a section of strut welded to the posts has been the way to go. Many installs viewed as temporary have been there for 40 years.


I hear that, a lot of fixes I did in a pinch as best I could with what was on hand, planning to come back and do it right ... they're still the way I left them 10 - 15 - 20 years later  

I always thought welding galvanized let off awful toxic fumes? Not that I am a good enough welder that it would matter, for me, I'd bet on the U-bolt versus my ****ty welding. A stainless U-bolt is pretty bomb proof.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I hear that, a lot of fixes I did in a pinch as best I could with what was on hand, planning to come back and do it right ... they're still the way I left them 10 - 15 - 20 years later
> 
> I always thought welding galvanized let off awful toxic fumes? Not that I am a good enough welder that it would matter, for me, I'd bet on the U-bolt versus my ****ty welding. A stainless U-bolt is pretty bomb proof.


Fence guys weld all the time for special fixtures.

So if you mount strut pieces with U bolts to the fence posts what goes next to get a clamp on your horizontal conduit from your horizontal strut?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bring your fire bottle and weld blanket. Don't light up if the pump is laying at your feet spewing gas. Hit all the welds with zinc after you chip and brush, that's what cold galvy is made for. 

Just did it the other day for a quick job at a plant to run some emt and air pipe.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Bring your fire bottle and weld blanket. Don't light up if the pump is laying at your feet spewing gas. Hit all the welds with zinc after you chip and brush, that's what cold galvy is made for.
> 
> Just did it the other day for a quick job at a plant to run some emt and air pipe.


I done that too last week and also stainless steel Ubolt do work very well if you know a way to secure it. 

the stainless Ubolt what I did is add a stainless coupling and add second ubolt for horztional run. 

10 foot span is kinda right on the limit for support.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I can't speak for everywhere, but around here the AHJ* explicitly* prohibits mounting raceways to fences. 

It wouldn't matter how clean and workman like your build was -- you would get shot down.

It's a prohibition that most fellas only discover ... the _hard_ way.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Bring your fire bottle and weld blanket. Don't light up if the pump is laying at your feet spewing gas. Hit all the welds with zinc after you chip and brush, that's what cold galvy is made for.
> 
> Just did it the other day for a quick job at a plant to run some emt and air pipe.


Where do I get the zinc spray?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fence guys weld all the time for special fixtures.
> 
> So if you mount strut pieces with U bolts to the fence posts what goes next to get a clamp on your horizontal conduit from your horizontal strut?


They make parallel pipe clamps for strut...

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...mps_hangers/parallel_pipe_clamp/b2077_zn.html 

That's without getting creative. I still feel like there's a better way. Two U-bolts back to back might work. You could use two U-bolts on the post and put the strut vertical.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Chit's getting out of hand... if minis aren't what you like, the next simplest, cheapest, and probably the sturdiest besides welding vertical strut to the post, would be a two hole strap.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> Chit's getting out of hand... if minis aren't what you like, the next simplest, cheapest, and probably the sturdiest besides welding vertical strut to the post, would be a two hole strap.




I'd buy that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> Chit's getting out of hand... if minis aren't what you like, the next simplest, cheapest, and probably the sturdiest besides welding vertical strut to the post, would be a two hole strap.


OK why don't you just go to Mr. Grainger's house at dinner time and eat the food off his kids plates?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

splatz said:


> OK why don't you just go to Mr. Grainger's house at dinner time and eat the food off his kids plates?


:laughing: Might take a shower with his wife while I'm there.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Where do I get the zinc spray?


Up here most bolt supply houses or wholesalers carry it. Quite a few industrial sites up here don't even paint it any more, but it definitely restores the galvanized finish and makes it look a lot better... We've welded miles of strut with no issues.. If you're in close quarters, wear a mask... 

As for your gas pump being 20' away, rent a gas detector for the day while you weld. Tack it on to the bill (bad pun) and you're laughin...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

five.five-six said:


> Where do I get the zinc spray?


It's at the industrial supplies but you can even get it at HD. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ole...y-Cold-Galvanizing-Compound-7585838/100142963


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> They make parallel pipe clamps for strut...
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...mps_hangers/parallel_pipe_clamp/b2077_zn.html
> 
> That's without getting creative. I still feel like there's a better way. Two U-bolts back to back might work. You could use two U-bolts on the post and put the strut vertical.


Never used the parallel pipe clamps, now that looks like something worthwhile.

The two U-bolts and strut piece involves way too much prep and labor to assemble a sub assembly to the larger 'simple' pipe job. That kind of labor total can blow a bid over a guy using a simple system for the same overall install.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Where do I get the zinc spray?


Grainger has CRC zinc rich cold galvanize and Rust-Oleum are good ones. You want to make sure it's 93% zinc, some of the cheap ones are not. The carrier media is irrelevant, the zinc is key.

If it's supper windy use the brush on type.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I would use 2 hole straps. Or screw strut to the fence posts with some heavy tek screws. 

I wouldn't weld anything to the posts or use minnies. Welding would hold but there are potential rust issues even with cold spray galvanize. Minnies sag over time when you run horizontally with something heavy like GRC.


----------

